# Bikini Bottom =D



## pandasus

Hi everyone! To be honest, I've never liked fish...but the Fluval Edge just looked so cool and I just love Spongebob. So i just hadddd to start an awesome tank of my own! Luckily, my bf has always loved fish so I'm getting lots of help to keep my fishies and shrimps alive. I have no idea what my 10 plants are called, except java moss and moss balls lol but they're growing and im just so in love with my new hobby!

*my goal is to keep my tank super low tech and sustainable =)


----------



## 50seven

LOL, nice!

Shoulda gone with saltwater for the genuine Spongebob experience. Then you could have added a boring yellow sponge and a slow-moving pink starfish....


----------



## Riceburner

...nice.


----------



## dl88dl

Welcome to GTAA

BTW, very nice setup


----------



## iBetta

Wow I love your squidward house! lol
The one at the foreground with a bunch of roots is called the banana plant (don't know the scientific name sorry). It will grow leaves all the way hitting the surface of the water


----------



## Hoyuen

great to see another fluval edge~ so edgy!


----------



## pandasus

My banana plant won't grow =( it grows new leaves but old ones die...so it still looks the same as when I first got it. I just recently moved the plant to my shrimp tank instead, hopefully it'll do better??



iBetta said:


> Wow I love your squidward house! lol
> The one at the foreground with a bunch of roots is called the banana plant (don't know the scientific name sorry). It will grow leaves all the way hitting the surface of the water


----------



## iBetta

what are the water parameters for your tank? too little light or nutrients maybe? usually i find that the light source that's included in the tank (like the lightbulb or fluorescent tube included in the tank cover, kit etc) is enough for the banana plant if its at least labeled as "cool white" which is a medium light-intensity i believe.


----------



## default

extremely hard to tell the plants lol, but you have other than the mosses and banana, you have some red tiger lotus, some hygro difformis, some rotala (hard to tell type) and looked like some sort of anubia leaf. hope that helped a little lol. and +1 with a SW setup! would of been funny with the sponge haha.
-good luck!


----------



## MsGardeness

Nice looking tank. I could never grow plants. Yours look terrific - welcome!


----------



## nwfishrescue

*Nice Set Up*

Your tank looks great! I like the Spongebob refs.
Wish you the best in your new hobby!
It's good you have someone to help you out!

Pam


----------



## Byronicle

that looks awesome!!!! lol i work at a daycare and we got a fish tank there. where did you get these ornaments?!


----------



## GoodTimes

OHHHHHHHHHHHH WHO LIVE IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA!!!

your tank looks great!!!!!!!!!!! if you had a rock to place in between SBSP and Squidwards house it would be perfect!! Amazing Job!


----------

